# NBC On Demand



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DIRECTV just launched NBC On Demand - Channel 1004

One caveat. Fast Forward is disabled on this channel.

Enjoy!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV just launched NBC On Demand - Channel 1004
> 
> One caveat. Fast Forward is disabled on this channel.
> 
> Enjoy!


1. Awesome

2. Bummer


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Gotta watch the commercials huh? I'll have to check it out...


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

That's great, but I honestly don't see my self using it with FF disabled.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Doug Brott said:
> 
> 
> > DIRECTV just launched NBC On Demand - Channel 1004
> ...


I'm guessing contractual obligations can be a female dog...


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

I swore off NBC after they canceled Journeyman.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

This is great if I actually watched something NBC.

There was time (80's) when NBC was just about the only network I did watch but saddly it has not been that way for nearly 20 years


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

SD


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I watch very little on NBC as it is, I certainly won't watch any of their offerings with a crippled DVR.


----------



## mjbvideo (Jan 15, 2006)

I swore off NBC when they canceled the original Star Trek.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mjbvideo said:


> I swore off NBC when they canceled the original Star Trek.


Now _that_ is really holding a grudge. (Yet, is it a grudge when it is a very worthy reason?)


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

mjbvideo said:


> I swore off NBC when they canceled the original Star Trek.


:lol:

That's a long grudge to hold.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Now if the other networks will just follow suit... At least it will be easier to watch missed episodes then.

- Merg


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Nice to have an option if I miss something. Parks and Rec is about the only show I watch on NBC. DVR isn't completely crippled. Pause, rewind and resume are all available. I will trade FF for the old model (remember NBC was a PPV on demand item a while back). They've gotta make money somehow.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I got Apple TV because...????


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

I cant think of any show I watch on NBC except for sports.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Best news yet, I love NBC .

I can go to the bath room during commercials and or get snacks.

I should return my apple tv , oh wait, I still need it for Netflix.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

That's great news. I can live with the commercials if I need to watch a program. 
The commercials will allow "library time".


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

How long after a show airs does it take for it to show up for DL?

Thanks


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

We need HD.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

The FF being disabled is exactly how it was set up on Time Warner Cable. I'm glad to see them add NBC and hope they add ABC and CBS.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Can we get Comcast sports net VOD? as we now have comcast / NBC VOD?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"RACJ2" said:


> The FF being disabled is exactly how it was set up on Time Warner Cable. I'm glad to see them add NBC and hope they add ABC and CBS.


You can FF on fios. Can't skip but can FF.

SNL from this weekend is 57 minutes long. So not a ton of commercials.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I just hope that this is not a sign of things to come. A dvr is not worth having without FF.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

kiknwing said:


> I just hope that this is not a sign of things to come. A dvr is not worth having without FF.


I was just going to say the same thing, but if advertisers have their way, you never know.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Why no HD. Jeez, in today's world anything new should be HD. I probably won't be watching until or if it is available in HD.

I was excited for a second then brought right back down to the reality that we only have SD.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I could be all wrong, but "Live TV" will likely be fair game for a long time to come. Video on Demand is really a value add to something not easily available after the fact. This brings the experience back to your TV rather than using a computer monitor.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I was just going to say the same thing, but if advertisers have their way, you never know.


When I had TW cable I had a contact that was the Sr. Director of Product and CRM. They were looking at offering a DVR that had a lower monthly, with the FF and skip disabled. The advertisers were probably going to subsidize the difference in revenue. To my knowledge, they never introduced it. So they may have done market research and found out it wouldn't fly.

I think they will only disable FF in the OD programming. And it may be funded directly or indirectly by the advertisers.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Not too excited about it at the moment, but if they add HD, this will be AWESOME!!! Hopefully the other networks will follow suit...

P.S.: Add The CW in DirecTV-on-Demand in HD, and I'll be VERY happy... 

~Alan


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

It's interesting... they have limited episodes of almost everything except The Event. THAT they have all 10 episodes...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Newshawk said:


> It's interesting... they have limited episodes of almost everything except The Event. THAT they have all 10 episodes...


They _WANT_ people to watch it... 

~Alan


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

I can see channel 1004 on HR20 but not on the HR24. Both are connected to the internet.


----------



## Sparky Scott (Dec 7, 2008)

I was wondering how long it was going to take the tv stations, that paid for their commercials, are being avoided by ffing, to get around there issue...
Is this the start of it slipping into our everyday tv??
The only thing live tv I watch, is sports, and that's getting old with more and more adds....


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Awfully limited selection. Hopefully it will expand and they will add HD.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Does Hulu have FF?


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

kiknwing said:


> I just hope that this is not a sign of things to come. A dvr is not worth having without FF.


In my area Charter has CBS, Fox, ABC and NBC OnDemand and all have commercials and the FF button is disabled throughout the show. Miss the end of your favorite show and just want to watch the end? Nope! With that model broadcast network's OnDemand are great if you forgot to DVR something or had a problem with your recording , but by no means is it a replacement to traditional DVR recording.

I'm interested to see how they satisfy affiliates. Again, my cable company had heavy promo's and bugs for the local, non-O&O affiliate.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

My hope (and purely a guess) is that HD will come later. That seems to be a common theme. SD is pretty easy to put up. HD needs to be vetted in both process and procedure.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Cablevision also disables FF for its on demand NBC offerings.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

tfederov said:


> I got Apple TV because...????


Because on the Apple TV it's in HD.

No HD for DIRECTV, me no watchy. :nono:


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> My hope (and purely a guess) is *that HD will come later.* That seems to be a common theme. SD is pretty easy to put up. HD needs to be vetted in both process and procedure.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Doubt it. We still don't have Travel Channel VOD in HD.


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

If its not in HD, its not for me. SD sucks too badly to watch anymore.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Vinny* said:


> I can see channel 1004 on HR20 but not on the HR24. Both are connected to the internet.


Check to make sure it isn't being filtered because of a "favorites" list.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Grafixguy said:


> I swore off NBC after they canceled Journeyman.


They canceled Journeyman just when it was hitting it's stride too. Such an excellent show and NBC dumped it in favor of crap like the Cape.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I must be a loner in watching The Biggest Loser. Love that show.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

"joshjr" said:


> I must be a loner in watching The Biggest Loser. Love that show.


Not to mention Jay Leno.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Not very excited over NBC VOD. No HD and not much on the menu. And you can safely bet the family jewels that this "is" the begining of what will quicklly become the norm with the elimination of FF capability. "Don't just watch TV, DirecTV", not anymore!


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

If you can't FF then what is the since of having VOD? One of the main reason's for having a DVR is because it allows you to fit shows into your schedule when it's convenient for you. Having to sit and just wait for it commercials to play is such a waste of time!


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Now _that_ is really holding a grudge. (Yet, is it a grudge when it is a very worthy reason?)


Absolutely!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Araxen said:


> They canceled Journeyman just when it was hitting it's stride too. Such an excellent show and NBC dumped it in favor of crap like the Cape.


Victim of the writer's strike.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

nevea2be said:


> If you can't FF then what is the since of having VOD? One of the main reason's for having a DVR is because it allows you to fit shows into your schedule when it's convenient for you. Having to sit and just wait for it commercials to play is such a waste of time!


I agree. And that is the reason their slogan "Don't just watch TV, DirecTv" is no longer viable.


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

I really want CBS onDemand like Fios has.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Re, the angst against commercials:

How many of you would PAY to watch the NBC OnDemand?
(And given that experiment has already been attempted, DIRECTV and NBC know that number).

How many people are out there watch Hulu and network websites to watch content, that have commercials, that can't be skipped?

I haven't watched one yet, maybe today if time allows.
But if it is anything like the advertising in all the other OnDemand program (and yes there is advertising in them... just watched Storage Wars with one).. it is one or two 30s spots.

Would you rather pay for the DoD content (in one way or another), or watch advertising which offsets the cost for this content? 
Or not have it all ?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd be OK with one or two 30 second spots. Maybe three if they actually are really good commercials.

A much bigger deal to me is that for me to be remotely interested, it has to be HD.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

For me, commercials are not the issue, its the lack of HD and overall content. When/if that comes, I'll be very happy with it.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Better hope its not the same commercials for every commercial break like CBS does for their website.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> For me, commercials are not the issue, its the lack of HD and overall content. When/if that comes, I'll be very happy with it.


If I already missed the program, for what ever reason.

I'll take it SD, HD, for Future-D... so I can still see the program.
Beats watching it in a 5"x5" box on the PC, or waiting for DVD, or other options.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Why no HD. Jeez, in today's world anything new should be HD. I probably won't be watching until or if it is available in HD.
> 
> I was excited for a second then brought right back down to the reality that we only have SD.


It's a start... At least we have SD now.

And just remember, when we first got NBC On Demand they were charging per episode.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Re, the angst against commercials:
> 
> How many of you would PAY to watch the NBC OnDemand?
> (And given that experiment has already been attempted, DIRECTV and NBC know that number).
> ...


I already pay Apple TV 99 cent. I also get it in HD and 5.1 DD. 

If DIRECTV can offer HD and 5.1 DD, I may consider DIRECTV DOD as an option. Right now, "launching" SD in the year 2011 is an absolute joke.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Right now, "launching" SD in the year 2011 is an absolute joke.


Unless HD is to follow. I can certainly see launching in SD, and later adding HD (Like HBO). If HD never follows (or at least not soon), however, then I'm with you, it would be a joke.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As Earl mentioned though, if it gives me the ability to catch up on a missed show so I don't need to keep all my episodes around for 6 months until it shows up on DVD or I don't need to sit in front of my computer to watch it.

- Merg


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I only watch NBC for Chuck. And they've tried to cancel that show before. So I have no interest in NBC on Demand since I DVR the one show I watch on NBC anyway in HD and I can skip the stupid commercials.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I will never watch the channel without the ability to FF. 

I pay extra for the DVR functionality!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> I will never watch the channel without the ability to FF.
> 
> I pay extra for the DVR functionality!


Good point. You pay for an option that is disabled. :lol:


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Now a couple of commercials don't bother me, but when you give someone an inch they take a mile. Also monkey see, monkey do.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> I will never watch the channel without the ability to FF.
> 
> I pay extra for the DVR functionality!


NBC on Demand is for things you might have missed. If your DVR catches when it records originally, then you won't even need to use the channel regardless of its limitations.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> NBC on Demand is for things you might have missed. If your DVR catches when it records originally, then you won't even need to use the channel regardless of its limitations.


Hogwash. DVR "service" is a pay-for function. If it's selectively disabled, I would like to similarly selectively disable it from my bill 

Also, lack of HD makes this a non-event, and another case of non-delivery. Does D* employ monkeys for contract negotiations? Geez...


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

This is good news, I figured with the Cabletown merger we may never see it on DirecTV. No HD sucks but at least the foot is in the door


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Victim of the writer's strike.


If it had better ratings, it would still be on.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hancox said:


> Hogwash. DVR "service" is a pay-for function. If it's selectively disabled, I would like to similarly selectively disable it from my bill
> 
> Also, lack of HD makes this a non-event, and another case of non-delivery. Does D* employ monkeys for contract negotiations? Geez...


Hmmm... how much would you be willing to pay, in order to get FF ability on this DOD content.

Oh yah... not many of you were willing to, when NBC Dod was released with that ability.

Me thinks a lot of people continue to keep blinders on to the entire "big picture" of all this content.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey, it's great for most people. If I miss something, I'll generally stream it from the computer to the TV, but most people don't have the setup I have.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I already pay Apple TV 99 cent. I also get it in HD and 5.1 DD.
> 
> If DIRECTV can offer HD and 5.1 DD, I may consider DIRECTV DOD as an option. Right now, "launching" SD in the year 2011 is an absolute joke.


The joke is how HD snobish so many people have become. Millions and millions of people still don't have HD. Should the world & companies shun those 40-something percent of America?


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I must be a loner in watching The Biggest Loser. Love that show.


You can watch it with my wife.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> The joke is how HD snobish so many people have become. Millions and millions of people still don't have HD. Should the world & companies shun those 40-something percent of America?


How is offering HD content shunning SD subs? No one is saying to offer HD and HD only. But HD is the defacto standard now. While much of the country is still on legacy SD setups, that will not be the case once thye replace their TVs inevitably and can no longer even puchase an SD set.

So while offering content in SD may in fact be the format most widely used, it isn't the current standard.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> The joke is how HD snobish so many people have become. Millions and millions of people still don't have HD. Should the world & companies shun those 40-something percent of America?


I never said HD only. 

We lived without cell phones for a long, long time.

Is wanting a cell phone snobish? 

Clarity is not a feature, nor is it snobish to want HD on your HDDVR and HDTV. 

Bottom-line, DIRECTV just launched a technology equivalent to the audio cassette in the year 2011. BFD!

Way to be cutting-edge!

Hi, my name is Hutchinshouse. I'm an HD snob. :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

OTA channel VOD is different from movies VOD.

OTA channels pay BIG $$$ to pay for content. The union scale is much, much higher for working on a network show than a syndicated OTA show, than a cable channel show. (Ranked in order as I understand things.)

Networks want to let us see things we missed (for any reason), yet can't make it so easy that people will bypass watching when networks get the most money. They don't get nearly as much money from a watching a week later (and only recently did advertisers let them look at DVR stats.)

So networks have to recoup their money while providing a service.

I've watched a couple shows on streaming PC, usually to catch up on a show I'm starting late in. If we've had a power outage (or a local disruption of our feed), I'm grateful to be able to keep up.

Do I want HD? Of course! Do I want commercial free? Of course! Do I want a million $$ in my bank accounts? Of course!

Yet I understand those won't happen this week. (maybe next?) 

At least most of the streaming isn't too bad for commercials. I don't mind one at each normal commercial break. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> The joke is how HD snobish so many people have become. Millions and millions of people still don't have HD. Should the world & companies shun those 40-something percent of America?


The difference is that people without HD are always going to get SD. There is no watchable difference. People with HD have no choice, and are at the mercy of the broadcaster.

I don't consider myself an HD snob. We all pay a lot of money for our setups and programming. In this day and age, everything should be HD. Just my opinion.

There are still shows that I watch in SD, because I want to watch the show and that's the only way to get it, my choice.

What bothers me about VOD is that the show was probably broadcast in HD to begin with, why can't we recieve it that way?


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Put a different way...

Youtube > SD On demand content, for both PQ (!) and lack of commercials.

Think about that for a second.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

hancox said:


> Put a different way...
> 
> Youtube > SD On demand content, for both PQ (!) and lack of commercials.
> 
> Think about that for a second.


Yeah, but most Youtube looks lousy on your computer too!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hancox said:


> Put a different way...
> 
> Youtube > SD On demand content, for both PQ (!) and lack of commercials.
> 
> Think about that for a second.


Watching the Program > Not Watching the Program.

Regardless of format.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I agree. And that is the reason their slogan "Don't just watch TV, DirecTv" is no longer viable.


I haven't used DirectTV's NBC On Demand yet; however I have Time Warner Cable at my vacation condo (not allowed to have a dish) and they don't allow FF on a lot of the network on demand stations. However, most of the commercials are just 20 or 30 second promos for other network programming. BUT...they do have HD Primetime on Demand for all the major networks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

:lol: I figured I'd get some backlash.  I just think the arrogance of, "I only watch HD" is funny. It's odd someone will deprive themselves of a program that may entice them simply because it doesn't have enough lines of resolution. I love HD, don't get me wrong, but I'll watch SD if I have to...and I'll survive the horrors of less resolution lines. 

To each there own.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> :lol: I figured I'd get some backlash.  I just think the arrogance of, "I only watch HD" is funny. It's odd someone will deprive themselves of a program that may entice them simply because it doesn't have enough lines of resolution. I love HD, don't get me wrong, but I'll watch SD if I have to...and I'll survive the horrors of less resolution lines.
> 
> To each there own.


There's a difference between not watching it, and complaining that it is only watchable in SD.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Unfortunately, if I cant get a show in HD, that I know is available in HD, I'll go wherever I can get it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Unfortunately, if I cant get a show in HD, that I know is available in HD, I'll go wherever I can get it.


That's what I do, but sometimes I'm stuck watching SD like a filthy low life.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I find most of DTV's on demand useless since so much is in SD. I don't like the fact you have to download it either, I wish it would just stream and so I don't have to put it in my playlist.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hancox said:


> Hogwash. DVR "service" is a pay-for function. If it's selectively disabled, I would like to similarly selectively disable it from my bill
> 
> Also, lack of HD makes this a non-event, and another case of non-delivery. Does D* employ monkeys for contract negotiations? Geez...


+1......When DVRs were first introduced it's many features were it's selling points, FF being one of them. There are those in the media who would like the FF feature eliminated. It appears they have now found a way to partially do this.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

mluntz said:


> I don't consider myself an HD snob. We all pay a lot of money for our setups and programming. In this day and age, everything should be HD. Just my opinion.
> 
> There are still shows that I watch in SD, because I want to watch the show and that's the only way to get it, my choice.
> 
> What bothers me about VOD is that the show was probably broadcast in HD to begin with, why can't we recieve it that way?


I'm right with you. Just a few points in response to some.

*HD Snobs*: I don't consider wanting to watch a program or station in HD being snobish. If the ability is there to provide HD then DirecTV should make every effort to provide it. We pay for HD service and we all know that NBC is broadcasting in HD so this is how we should see it. HBO went On Demand in December and we were told that "maybe by January" it would be in HD....still waiting.

*NBC On Demand Fee*: We already saw how that worked out. No one wants to pay for something that was originally free....especially customers that are paying for DVR service above and beyond the regular cost of programming. Honestly, if I missed something live or forgot to record it; I am more inclined to go to NBC.com and watch it there...the quality on my PC is better than the SD on DirecTV.

*FF Disabled:* I don't mind having to sit through a 30 second network promo or even a 30 second commercial. However, if a 42 minute show ends up being 60 minutes with commercials; again, I'd rather go to NBC.com to watch.

*Bottom Line:* I would rather DirecTV make us wait for any new offerings and launch them in HD than putting it out there in SD. Yes; I know, only 40% of homes have HD capability; but if that's the case; I'm sure they aren't paying extra for a DVR either. Given the choice, most people will opt for HD over SD and HD is the new standard.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *Hmmm... how much would you be willing to pay, in order to get FF ability* on this DOD content.
> 
> Oh yah... not many of you were willing to, when NBC Dod was released with that ability.
> 
> Me thinks a lot of people continue to keep blinders on to the entire "big picture" of all this content.


We're currently paying $7.00 a month for DVR service. That is what we're willing to pay.


----------



## marquitos2 (Jan 10, 2004)

My picture quality on demand is better that the standard on D*. Also de HD is as good as the D* regular channels. The download is pretty fast so it don't bother me.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> The FF being disabled is exactly how it was set up on Time Warner Cable. I'm glad to see them add NBC and hope they add ABC and CBS.


Same with FiOS. Although with FiOS they finally got around to only disabling FFWD during those commercials. Before that they disabled all the trick play - including pause and rewind. They now only disable FFWD and only during the commercials. Also, it's not as bad as it seems - the commercial breaks are very short, and usually are just promos of either movies or other shows. Sucks that you guys didn't get HD yet, though. As for timing - if it's like what we have with Verizon, you should get the new episode the day after it airs.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

"Hutchinshouse" said:


> I never said HD only.
> 
> We lived without cell phones for a long, long time.
> 
> ...


OMG Hutchinshouse...how could you... become a HD snob? Just wait til your family and friends find out! Lol!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Vinny said:


> <snip>
> 
> *Bottom Line:* I would rather DirecTV make us wait for any new offerings and launch them in HD than putting it out there in SD. *Yes; I know, only 40% of homes have HD capability; but if that's the case; I'm sure they aren't paying extra for a DVR either.* Given the choice, most people will opt for HD over SD and HD is the new standard.


That's a good point. Getting back to what Sigma said about "shunning" SD subs. What percent of the subs with the capability to receive DoD are not HD subs? Gotta be a pretty small percentage. Seems like if anything this "shuns" the HD subs.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

kiknwing said:


> I just hope that this is not a sign of things to come. A dvr is not worth having without FF.


And in fact should this migrate to regular channels, I'd drop DirecTV in a hot second, even after 16 years of continuous service.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hancox said:


> Hogwash. DVR "service" is a pay-for function. If it's selectively disabled, I would like to similarly selectively disable it from my bill
> 
> Also, lack of HD makes this a non-event, and another case of non-delivery. Does D* employ monkeys for contract negotiations? Geez...


So don't watch NBC on Demand. It's not like it's taking up any space on your DVR. :shrug:

Oh, and last I checked. DIRECTV doesn't employee any monkeys. Only humans. Let's leave it at that, please.


----------



## videoboy77 (Aug 13, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Watching the Program > Not Watching the Program.
> 
> Regardless of format.


I strongly disagree... I've never seen Mad Men... or any of the other great AMC shows because I won't watch in SD when it is available in HD elsewhere. To me it's like choosing to watch a show online in front of my computer when I could just go in and watch it on my big screen tv via DIRECTV- I wouldn't do that and I won't watch these shows in SD. I'd rather not watch.

If this is a DIRECTV decision, because of technical or other reasons, then it's unacceptable. They should prioritize providing the best content in HD available. That's why I signed up a few years ago when they were the HD leaders... now I'm strongly considering jumping ship because there are real HD channel advantages on other providers.

The single benefit of Directv at this time in my opinion is the customizable guide and the ability for the HD channels to occupy the same channel numbers as the SD channels- compared to TW or others where all the HD channels are in the 1000s- the guides on those providers are a mess. But they have some key channels for me in HD that we lack... so I'm considering a move.

Sorry for the rant... just hard to understand why, especially for something like on demand which requires no extra space on the satellite, they don't provide HD.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Vinny said:


> *Bottom Line:* I would rather DirecTV make us wait for any new offerings and launch them in HD than putting it out there in SD. Yes; I know, only 40% of homes have HD capability; but if that's the case; I'm sure they aren't paying extra for a DVR either. Given the choice, most people will opt for HD over SD and HD is the new standard.


So don't watch it .. Just wait until it is HD (assuming it goes that way) .. :shrug:

If it's a show you watch regularly, you're already recording it during the HD broadcast. The On Demand is for something you might have missed the first time around in most cases. Why should this channel NOT be made available? If you don't use it, there is nothing lost.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sim-X said:


> I find most of DTV's on demand useless since so much is in SD. I don't like the fact you have to download it either, I wish it would just stream and so I don't have to put it in my playlist.


Umm... it basically does.

Once you have enough "buffered" (just like most streaming systems), you can start playback.

Once the bar turns green, there is enough buffer that you shouldn't have problem playing it back.

I've actually found myself lately watch more OnDemand content (Storage Wars is a fun show), and the baby is enjoy a bunch of her shows that are OnDemand.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hutchinshouse said:


> We're currently paying $7.00 a month for DVR service. That is what we're willing to pay.


So Zero...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

videoboy77 said:


> I strongly disagree... I've never seen Mad Men... or any of the other great AMC shows because I won't watch in SD when it is available in HD elsewhere. To me it's like choosing to watch a show online in front of my computer when I could just go in and watch it on my big screen tv via DIRECTV- I wouldn't do that and I won't watch these shows in SD. I'd rather not watch.
> 
> If this is a DIRECTV decision, because of technical or other reasons, then it's unacceptable. They should prioritize providing the best content in HD available. That's why I signed up a few years ago when they were the HD leaders... now I'm strongly considering jumping ship because there are real HD channel advantages on other providers.
> 
> ...


Well I am on the completely other side of the spectrum then...

While I love HD, and try to watch as much as I can in HD.
I am simply not going to ignore, or not watch very good programming because it is in SD.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

videoboy77 said:


> I strongly disagree... I've never seen Mad Men... or any of the other great AMC shows because I won't watch in SD when it is available in HD elsewhere.


That makes no sense, whatsoever.

You're missing out on one of the best shows on TV out of some type of spite?

What did you do 10 years ago? Never watch TV? Or was SD good enough then? Do you refuse to watch old black and white movies, because there's color now? Do you never listen to the radio in your car, because the same song are available in 7.1 in your house?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

videoboy77 said:


> I strongly disagree... I've never seen Mad Men... or any of the other great AMC shows because I won't watch in SD when it is available in HD elsewhere. To me it's like choosing to watch a show online in front of my computer when I could just go in and watch it on my big screen tv via DIRECTV- I wouldn't do that and I won't watch these shows in SD. I'd rather not watch.
> 
> If this is a DIRECTV decision, because of technical or other reasons, then it's unacceptable. They should prioritize providing the best content in HD available. That's why I signed up a few years ago when they were the HD leaders... now I'm strongly considering jumping ship because there are real HD channel advantages on other providers.
> 
> ...


My question for you and others who complain how terrible SD is to watch is have you had your TV calibrated? Even if you only use a inexpensive calibration DVD you will achieve significant picture quality improvement with a noticeable difference with how SD looks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well I am on the completely other side of the spectrum then...
> 
> While I love HD, and try to watch as much as I can in HD.
> I am simply not going to ignore, or not watch very good programming because it is in SD.


+1

As to Mad Men in particular, yes, I'd love to have it in HD. But it's extremely watchable in SD. Then, later (obviously!) I buy the Blu-ray discs and re-watch, along with Director's and actors voice overs. Fantastic. For that show I'd do the same even if the first viewing were in HD.

Now, if it's Fly-overs, or many History, Smithsonian, etc. etc. channels, I wouldn't watch them in SD.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

joshjr said:


> I must be a loner in watching The Biggest Loser. Love that show.


You are not alone, I watch it as well. So there are at least two of us.

And on the SD comments, I agree with not watching it. Unless I miss an episode of a show and its the only way I'll get to see it. Then I would settle for SD.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

videoboy77 said:


> I strongly disagree... I've never seen Mad Men... or any of the other great AMC shows because I won't watch in SD *when it is available in HD elsewhere*.


So watch it in HD elsewhere then. Seems pretty simple.

Oh. You don't subscribe to "elsewhere"? Then as far as you're concerned it ISN'T available elsewhere, at least not available to you, and you can watch it in SD or go without. Your choice.


----------



## videoboy77 (Aug 13, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> My question for you and others who complain how terrible SD is to watch is have you had your TV calibrated? Even if you only use a inexpensive calibration DVD you will achieve significant picture quality improvement with a noticeable difference with how SD looks.


Thanks for the suggestion on calibration.

When you have an SD show that is letterboxed (because it's supposed to be in HD  ) it just looks too bad sitting there in the middle of your tv surrounded by black... and I'd rather not watch. Just a personal preference and I respect your opinion if you disagree.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

We need a tag on this site to filter out all the "No HD" whiners. If you missed a show either because of something you did, or because of something your local affiliate did, you can now watch the show. Parks and Recreation is the same in SD or HD. So, either catch an episode you missed in SD, or find some other way to watch it. Pretty sure the majority of the readers here could care less if you aren't going to use it because it's not in HD. I know I don't.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

CCarncross said:


> Unfortunately, if I cant get a show in HD, that I know is available in HD, I'll go wherever I can get it.


 Absolutely. Easy enough to find from a couple sources usually within a couple hours of initial airing in at least 720P.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> So don't watch it .. Just wait until it is HD (assuming it goes that way) .. :shrug:
> 
> If it's a show you watch regularly, you're already recording it during the HD broadcast. The On Demand is for something you might have missed the first time around in most cases. Why should this channel NOT be made available? If you don't use it, there is nothing lost.


I understand that DirecTV "should" make the channel available as soon as they can whether it is in HD or SD. I am a firm believer that the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few; so for all the SD only and non DVR customers this is a great thing.

I am just expressing my opinion on this channel and I guess my frustration is due to be (what appears) as a lack of a aggressive committment to get us all "available" HD programming. For the most part I am content with what we have; but I also know there is a lot more very popular channels and programs that other providers have that we don't have.

The answer shouldn't be "then switch" because there are other intangibles that DirecTV offers such as it's state of the art DVR. I have TW at my vacation condo and the Scientific Atlantic DVR has got to be one of the worst DVRs out there. So many things that we all take for granted here at DirecTV don't exist with TW DVR. I can say the same for CableVision...just as bad as Time Warner. In addition, I truly enjoy this forum and committment that the mods have to help us all. I've been active in this forum for years and would never want to give it up.

I am a very satisfied but somewhat frustrated customer; and I recommend DirecTV to anyone who asks and wouldn't switch to any other provider. I guess I was just spoiled when we were the company that was number 1. I hope we return there soon.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

videoboy77 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on calibration.
> 
> When you have an SD show that is letterboxed (because it's supposed to be in HD  ) it just looks too bad sitting there in the middle of your tv surrounded by black... and I'd rather not watch. Just a personal preference and I respect your opinion if you disagree.


Press format button until "CROP" appears. While still not in HD, it is an acceptable picture that is not surrounded in black.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> My question for you and others who complain how terrible SD is to watch is have you had your TV calibrated? Even if you only use a inexpensive calibration DVD you will achieve significant picture quality improvement with a noticeable difference with how SD looks.


 For the most part I agree. I have a brand new calibrated "top o' the line" Panasonic and most of the major networks SD is good. However have you tried watching ONION NEWS on IFC? DirecTV seems to be transmitting that channel so it looks like it is on a 1960 TV. There is a IFC HD feed because the HD versions can easily be found but they are killing the SD feed.


----------



## videoboy77 (Aug 13, 2008)

Richard said:


> We need a tag on this site to filter out all the "No HD" whiners. If you missed a show either because of something you did, or because of something your local affiliate did, you can now watch the show. Parks and Recreation is the same in SD or HD. So, either catch an episode you missed in SD, or find some other way to watch it. Pretty sure the majority of the readers here could care less if you aren't going to use it because it's not in HD. I know I don't.


I agree... who cares what other people do... weather they will or won't watch in HD- it doesn't matter to each of us personally.

My frustration is why DIRECTV wouldn't offer this in HD... yes SD is better than nothing but that's not the point. HD is the standard today and in my opinion they are offering something sub- standard.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

If a network is willing to insist that FF capability be disabled for on-demand content, what is to prevent them from insisting, for the privilege of carrying their network programming, that all service providers (sat and cable) disable FF capabilty on any of their network sourced content recorded on the service providers DVR base?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

gully_foyle said:


> And in fact should this migrate to regular channels, I'd drop DirecTV in a hot second, even after 16 years of continuous service.


I don't think this is a legitimate fear. Like I said, other services do the same thing with both NBC and ABC VOD (although not, last time I used it anyway, for CBS for some reason). Other providers offer those VOD feeds without such restrictions (from what I understand) but you have to pay to view them on demand. This arrangement has been in effect for a couple years now, and only applies to on demand content.


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Hmmm . . . NBC, I used to watch that network -- about thirty years ago! Aren't they owned by Government Electric and Jeffrey Immelt?


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

"Vinny" said:


> I understand that DirecTV "should" make the channel available as soon as they can whether it is in HD or SD. I am a firm believer that the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few; so for all the SD only and non DVR customers this is a great thing.
> 
> I am just expressing my opinion on this channel and I guess my frustration is due to be (what appears) as a lack of a aggressive committment to get us all "available" HD programming. For the most part I am content with what we have; but I also know there is a lot more very popular channels and programs that other providers have that we don't have.
> 
> ...


Good summary Vinny I agree with you!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

A nice little suprise


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am simply not going to ignore, or not watch very good programming because it is in SD.


If DirecTV still offered full digital SD like they did back in the 90's, that would be one thing. But the signal they provide on AMC and other cable channels is really SD Lite. Something like 480x480i compressed and these days it's windowboxed to boot, resulting in maybe 320x320i with compression artifacts.

Compare Mad Men on DirecTV with Mad Men on standard DVD. In theory both are SD.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> <snip>
> Compare Mad Men on DirecTV with Mad Men on standard DVD. In theory both are SD.


I suppose....kinda. Except that SD is 480i and DVD is 480P, so DVD is really twice the resolution as SD.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I suppose....kinda. Except that SD is 480i and DVD is 480P, so DVD is really twice the resolution as SD.


Actually DVD content is 480i. Movies are at 24fps, so they can be converted to 480p on the outputs of the DVD Player.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

tzphotos.com said:


> Actually DVD content is 480i. Movies are at 24fps, so they can be converted to 480p on the outputs of the DVD Player.


No, DVDs have a native resolution of 480p.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Just checked out 1004. As others have stated no FF or skip, I can live with this.

But, No HD, Fail!


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I suppose....kinda. Except that SD is 480i and DVD is 480P, so DVD is really twice the resolution as SD.


Doesn't really matter much, 480i vs 480p.

But when you take 480i SD widescreen, then letterbox it for old TVs, then sidebar it for HDTVs (resulting in a windowbox), the image you are sending has maybe 240 lines by 400 across. Some say that DirecTV then de-rezzes it further, but whatever. Then you overcompress that to the point of artifacts. You basically have a VCR image.

Then you blow it up on a 60" 1920x1080p HDTV set. Unwatchable.

I have other sources of TV, and so I have my HR-2x's set to exclude all SD channels. I don't have enough time to watch the HD I want, why should I spend time watching stepped-on SD?


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

There is no doubt that SD DVDs are watchable on a 60" TV.

But, most of the SD channels on satellite are so compressed that the image becomes very blotchy.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

gully_foyle said:


> Doesn't really matter much, 480i vs 480p.
> 
> But when you take 480i SD widescreen, then letterbox it for old TVs, then sidebar it for HDTVs (resulting in a windowbox), the image you are sending has maybe 240 lines by 400 across. Some say that DirecTV then de-rezzes it further, but whatever. Then you overcompress that to the point of artifacts. You basically have a VCR image.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I was hoping that the window boxing might contain 480 lines by 700, so that on medium to large screens they'd look passable. Is there any way we mortals can determine what is being sent down in terms of pixels or lines? Those with modern sets can often see the size of the pipeline for the picture, but that determines only the maximum resolution.

In any event, if it's not HD, I am happy to shrink down the picture size quite a bit.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

tzphotos.com said:


> There is no doubt that SD DVDs are watchable on a 60" TV.
> 
> But, most of the SD channels on satellite are so compressed that the image becomes very blotchy.


Very true. I would hope that SD DoD, being delivered via internet, need not be quite so compressed, since sat bandwidth is not a concern, and may therefore be higher quality.

Haven't watched any yet, so I cannot comment.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

tzphotos.com said:


> There is no doubt that SD DVDs are watchable on a 60" TV.
> 
> But, most of the SD channels on satellite are so compressed that the image becomes very blotchy.


Yes, there is doubt about looking at a DVD on such a large screen. I don't unless it's unavoidable, and so far, it's all be avoidable. If it's all right with you, it's all right with you.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Geez guys, you're acting as if you've been told they won't have HD offerings ever. Give them time!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea...wait?! :ewww:

Mike


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Geez guys, you're acting as if you've been told they won't have HD offerings ever. Give them time!


It's already been 24 hours. How long do you expect us to wait?


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I assume the channel for is for the New York NBC channel 4? Or is it LA?

Anyway, for those news junkies out there, can they add the local NBC News for NY or LA and Nightly news?


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

scottchez said:


> I assume the channel for is for the New York NBC channel 4? Or is it LA?
> 
> Anyway, for those news junkies out there, can they add the local NBC News for NY or LA and Nightly news?


That's actually what I used NBC on demand for mostly.... when I had cable. To grab the latest local news to see what's happening.

I doubt that is going to happen though, someone in Denver is going to want Denver news, and could care less about NY and LA.

Nightly News is nationwide, so that should be possible.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

A few observations and devils advocate statements...

If I where in charge.. Every nbc show, from every local network (read all the local news shows) would be made available for download, to any viewer... Maybe within 9 hours of showing, and for at least 3 days.... With all original commercials...

I would have all episodes of all current series, and any other series I still own the rights to available for viewing.. Allowing someone to watch last seasons episodes of a show might get them to start watching it this season if they aren't already.

As for commercials, thats a difficult one. When it airs live, there are a certain amount of ones that are national, and a certain amount that are local... Until they figure out how to show commercials from your local area with DOD programing, some of the locals will probably not like this and that may be another reason that they don't let us fast forward.. They need to make sure that people record their shows locally as often as possible, rather than preferring to just watch it on demand... I know the irony of that statement, but its probably part of the equation, along with paying for the service int he first place being subsidized with non fast forwarding of commercials to help have a guaranteed pay rate for advertisers. (probably the easiest trackable ad revenue they have on a per viewing basis) And lets face it, even with the irony, thats holloywood logic at its best.. They wonder why less people go to the movies, and yet they release a movie 3 months after its in theaters on dvd, and if you look at the costs, its WAY cheaper to just buy or rent a dvd than going to a movie! (aside from so many movies sucking lately)

I think its great so that if I have a power outage and miss some recordings, or someone accidently deletes something before everyone has seen it in the house, or what have you, I have another source to catch that one missed episode...

As for the argument of how many people have sd vs hd tv's.. As i recall, you can't have access to DOD without having an HD receiver... SO that argument is completely mute. 

I personally think that having something is better than nothing, when its a backup. Until NBC or any other channel offers something on demand different than what I can catch on live tv, I don't see it as anything other than a great location for backups... And I don't complain about backups.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> That makes no sense, whatsoever.
> 
> You're missing out on one of the best shows on TV out of some type of spite?
> 
> What did you do 10 years ago? Never watch TV? Or was SD good enough then? Do you refuse to watch old black and white movies, because there's color now? Do you never listen to the radio in your car, because the same song are available in 7.1 in your house?


I have yet to watch mad men because its not in HD.. But I have it set for blu ray on netflix.. Its at the bottom of my list now, I might leave it there till the show ends, and then watch all of the seasons in a row. If it where in HD on directv, I'd be recording it now.. But Its not a big deal either way... I will see it eventually... As long as most things are in HD now, I'm good. No provider is going to have everything I like.

But in reference to having ON demand.. I have no issues catching one missed episode of anything in SD on a 65" rather than hd in a 6" (on a computer)


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

There might not be HD, but I hear "Bonanza" is in color. So I've got that going for me...which is nice.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

tzphotos.com said:


> Just checked out 1004. As others have stated no FF or skip, I can live with this.
> 
> But, No HD, Fail!


So, if you RW to SkipBack to check something out, can you at least FF back to where you were or "LiveTV" or are you stuck watching over again what you just watched?

- Merg


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Yea...wait?! :ewww:
> 
> Mike


Past performance (coughHBOcough) does not give much patience.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

hancox said:


> Past performance (coughHBOcough) does not give much patience.


?? I'm confused what you mean by this. Are you saying that waiting 2 months for HBO HD VOD is so long of a wait that you have no patience left?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> So, if you RW to SkipBack to check something out, can you at least FF back to where you were or "LiveTV" or are you stuck watching over again what you just watched?
> 
> - Merg


I am not home to test it, but I believe that is correct. You cannot skip or FF under any circumstances.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The list of NBC shows is pitifully short. There's no news or Jay Leno there. SNL junkies though can find the last five shows to download.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gpg said:


> Cablevision also disables FF for its on demand NBC offerings.


I'm pretty sure FiOS does as well. I remember trying FiOS CBS on demand at my sister's home a year or so ago, and that was the case.

As far as NBC's penchant for canceling some decent shows, I'm still bitter about losing _Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip_ and _Life_, two shows from the past 3-4 years I really enjoyed.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> The list of NBC shows is pitifully short. There's no news or Jay Leno there. SNL junkies though can find the last five shows to download.


Matches exactly the NBC SD offerings on Fios On Demand. It is a bit skimpy but you see the same kind of list for ABC and CBS on other On Demand systems for some reason.

The bigger lists are on their webpages. (Watched Big Bang on CBS.com this morning with ZERO commercials as I had a power hit last night that caused my DVR to miss it. Big Bang is NOT on the CBS on demand on Fios.)


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Grafixguy said:


> I swore off NBC after they canceled Journeyman.


That and the (screwed) up Knight Rider. I still watch their shows. But NBC has always had a way with their programming.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

HD or NO HD. I'd rather have the channel in SD than not have it at all.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I can understand why NBC would want FF disabled.
But if someone else starts the show over and completes it, and I was already 45 mins into it and I can't go back to that point later, it won't be a very good experience.

Somehow there has to be a way to deal with it. Like allow big jumps not 2 min skips?


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Plus, there's nothing good on NBC now. I'm still waiting for "The Event" to return.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"HDTVFreak07" said:


> Plus, there's nothing good on NBC now. I'm still waiting for "The Event" to return.


So there will be nothing good on then either?

I love Chuck and most of the Thursday comedies.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Steve said:


> I'm pretty sure FiOS does as well. I remember trying FiOS CBS on demand at my sister's home a year or so ago, and that was the case.
> 
> As far as NBC's penchant for canceling some decent shows, I'm still bitter about losing _Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip_ and _Life_, two shows from the past 3-4 years I really enjoyed.


Actually, Verizon has fixed things. For a while they totally disabled trick play for NBC and ABC VOD - you couldn't even pause or rewind. Just recently, though, they fixed it so you can pause and rewind all you want. And you ffwd, just not during the commercials (I believe that's the way it operates now - at least it did the last time I tried it). I don't think not being able to ffwd is that big of a deal, really.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jpl said:


> Actually, Verizon has fixed things. For a while they totally disabled trick play for NBC and ABC VOD - you couldn't even pause or rewind. Just recently, though, they fixed it so you can pause and rewind all you want. And *you ffwd*, just not during the commercials (I believe that's the way it operates now - at least it did the last time I tried it).


If you meant to say "you can FF", that could indicate it's not a network mandate to disable VOD FF. Perhaps the cost of these shows is lower if the MSO's agree to disable it? If so, paying a premium to allow FF might be Verizon's way of placating customers who are complaining about only 20 hours of HD storage.



> I don't think not being able to ffwd is that big of a deal, really.


Different strokes, I guess.  The ability to FF is the reason I _never _watch anything live while at home, even if I'm able to.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> That makes no sense, whatsoever.
> 
> You're missing out on one of the best shows on TV out of some type of spite?
> 
> What did you do 10 years ago? Never watch TV? Or was SD good enough then? Do you refuse to watch old black and white movies, because there's color now? Do you never listen to the radio in your car, because the same song are available in 7.1 in your house?


I don't think spite has anything to do with it. And 10 years ago HD was a niche item at best, and very limited. Only people willing to shell out $10,000 for a plasma TV were lucky enough to even think about it.

It starts to get a little old when satellites are launched for more capacity, and rates continue to rise, yet these offerings are still unavailable. SD is not acceptable at this point.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

People don't want to pay for it but they want others to pay to have the HD version. It's obvious that they wanted more money for the HD version than the SD version. Considering you only get VOD with mpeg 4 dvr's it doesn't make sense to not have it in HD until money enters the equation.

So for those that get benefit from it great and I'm betting that there are more people who will watch SD than not even if they have HD.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

NBC ondemand has ff disabled on cable systems as well, nothing new there.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I downloaded an SNL episode specifically to watch the Eminem/Lil Wayne performances but they weren't included. WTF?

No HD,edited content and no FF. For me, NBC VOD=worthless.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

No FF no thanks!


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

After the initial shock, I got over it. Besides they aren't really "commercials", their plugs for NBC shows. Can't hardly blame them. Glad to have their content available.


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

Okay so they don't allow FF, big deal. If you are wanting a legal way to watch a show you forgot to record or had too many conflicts at that time, seems like a good service.
*
You would think people would be more up in arms that it's not HD. That's the dealbreaker to me.*


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

tfederov said:


> I got Apple TV because...????


Beats me.

I don't have Apple anything.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

pappy97 said:


> Okay so they don't allow FF, big deal. If you are wanting a legal way to watch a show you forgot to record or had too many conflicts at that time, seems like a good service.
> *
> You would think people would be more up in arms that it's not HD. That's the dealbreaker to me.*


Oh, my arms are up.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

pappy97 said:


> Okay so they don't allow FF, big deal. If you are wanting a legal way to watch a show you forgot to record or had too many conflicts at that time, seems like a good service.
> *
> You would think people would be more up in arms that it's not HD. That's the dealbreaker to me.*


The FF thing is the biggest problem for me. As for HD, I can record all the shows in nice HD. On Demand is for when I miss something for some reason (power outage, etc.). I almost never rely on on demand over recording. Never know when something will not be available on demand and by then it is too late to get it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> The FF thing is the biggest problem for me. As for HD, I can record all the shows in nice HD. On Demand is for when I miss something for some reason (power outage, etc.). I almost never rely on on demand over recording. Never know when something will not be available on demand and by then it is too late to get it.


This is exactly my thought. I wouldn't want to use NBC On Demand for every NBC show. In that situation, I would complain about no HD, but seriously .. I use my Local NBC HD for programs I do want to record. NBC On Demand for me is a backup option. In that case, SD is better than No-D.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> This is exactly my thought. I wouldn't want to use NBC On Demand for every NBC show. In that situation, I would complain about no HD, but seriously .. I use my Local NBC HD for programs I do want to record. NBC On Demand for me is a backup option. In that case, SD is better than No-D.


Plus, I typically find that DirecTV On Demand SD is better than DirecTV On Demand. When I used to watch Mad Men (the first season, before I gave up no the show), I used the On Demand because it was better than the linear SD from either DirecTV or Comcast (who I had as backup/internet at the time). (Funny thing, I now have AMC-HD via Fios and don't watch anything on it, including Mad Men.)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Interesting we have NBC OD now that Comcast owns it.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Heck, with Comcrap taking over NBC, I was surprised to see NBC On Demand new on D*. Cool!


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> Heck, with Comcrap taking over NBC, I was surprised to see NBC On Demand new on D*. Cool!


To tell you the truth, I don't think the trouble has yet to surface with that comcrap purchase. It scares me what they are going to do to NBC.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV just launched NBC On Demand - Channel 1004
> 
> One caveat. Fast Forward is disabled on this channel.
> 
> Enjoy!


I assume this means if we ever get the other networks they will be

1002 CBS
1007 ABC
1011 FOX


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

trdrjeff said:


> I assume this means if we ever get the other networks they will be
> 
> 1002 CBS
> 1007 ABC
> 1011 FOX


Well, yeah, if they follow your local line up. But I imagine there are many permutations. 11 in SF area is NBC; 2 is Fox. etc.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

trdrjeff said:


> I assume this means if we ever get the other networks they will be
> 
> 1002 CBS
> 1007 ABC
> 1011 FOX


More likely to follow NY's channel lineup.

1002 CBS
1005 Fox
1007 ABC

Just a guess, though.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> More likely to follow NY's channel lineup.
> 
> 1002 CBS
> 1005 Fox
> 1007 ABC


Or Los Angeles, since that's the market where DirecTV headquarters is -- I guess we'll know if they put Fox at 1011. (CBS and ABC are the same as NY.)


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

trainman said:


> Or Los Angeles, since that's the market where DirecTV headquarters is -- I guess we'll know if they put Fox at 1011. (CBS and ABC are the same as NY.)


Let's just hope they add enough other networks for us to find out.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Liking the NBC so far. Just wish it was in HD.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> This is great if I actually watched something NBC.
> 
> There was time (80's) when NBC was just about the only network I did watch but saddly it has not been that way for nearly 20 years


I agree. NBC was about the only Network I watched in the 80s.......


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> Liking the NBC so far. Just wish it was in HD.


Something has to be either exclusive (like Link-TV), or exceptional for me to watch in SD any more. I'm just plainly spoiled. Since NBC is neither exclusive nor exceptional, I doubt I'll view it VOD.

I'm glad it's there for those who want/need it. The more the merrier!


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> If a network is willing to insist that FF capability be disabled for on-demand content, what is to prevent them from insisting, for the privilege of carrying their network programming, that all service providers (sat and cable) disable FF capabilty on any of their network sourced content recorded on the service providers DVR base?


For one, the cable and satellite companies are forced to carry the networks not the other way around.


----------

